# Monkey Bread



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Mrs got up this morning and made some homemade Monkey Bread


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Brings back fond memories surf. Granny made something similar with biscuit dough. Depending on whether she had sugar or not, she used honey on it. The Raliegh man would make a trip thru the country a couple times a year and granny seemed to have spices and sweets most of the time. Funny thing is, nobody can pinpoint where or when this originated. Looks plumb lip smackin good.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

she did cheat a little and used canned biscuits and cut them into quarters then put them in a bag of cinnamon and cane sugar and coated them real good, then took butter and brown sugar for the syrup ... next time she said she would chop up some pecans and dice them up fine and mixin there


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Dern I gained a couple pounds just looking at this.....


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

that looks great,need a tall glass of milk now...


----------

